# No good words from ds and dd



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

H. seems to have done a very good job poisoning them against me. I would advise anyone who is contemplating D from a serial liar and cheater to not delay. Giving them chances just allows them time to mess with your kids heads. And make you the bad guy. 

Last time son, 22 texted me it was to tell me that when I text my dd, who is 14, my name comes up as 'dumb b#$ch'. 

It sucks to be me. I've had a one word text from dd in the last two weeks. I asked her if she was doing ok and she said 'yes'. Attempts to ask her to come see me, or to hang out at a movie or dinner are just ignored by her. 

My ex refused to let me into my house to get my things, I had to involve the police so I could go in and get my winter clothes. 
I picked a time when dd was at school.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

That's so tough. I really feel for you. As hard as it is to wait, just know that eventually your DD will figure out what her father is like and realize how wrong he was about you. All you can do is keep showing her your love and keep the door open for communication. 

I'm still going through an issue with my 23 year old DD. It's been ongoing since she was 14. The therapist told me that she is freezing me out because she knows that I will always be there for her and will always support her. DD feels safe freezing me out because she knows I will always accept her. She wouldn't take that risk in any other relationship. I hope I'm making sense!


----------

